# CrystalMark 2004R3 - benchmarks



## lemonadesoda (May 30, 2008)

Benchmarking, using CrystaMark 2004R3. LINK http://crystalmark.info/?lang=en

Post a screenie (the box shown below...), and your score will be put on the roster here. To get that screenie, click on the tab "Ranking", then on the button "Result Dialog", and capture with TPUCapture v1.8 http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1083/TPUCapture_Screenshot_Utility_v1.8.html



			
				PCIe systems said:
			
		

> Scrizz	------------------ E4400@3.33 -------- 8800GT @ 1280x1024 ----- = 136069
> JrRacinFan -------------- E1200@2.40 ----- 2x HD2600 @ 1440x900 ------ = 96532
> ...






			
				AGP Systems said:
			
		

> lemonadesoda --------- Q6600@2.70 ----- AGP HD3850 @ 1600x1200 ---- = 185692
> old faithful --------------- P4 @2.40 ----- AGP 9800Pro @ 1600x1200 ---- = 33820





			
				Embedded Systems and laptops (non PCIe non AGP) said:
			
		

> ice-cube --- Pentium M Dothan@1.50 - Quadro NVS 280 @ 1280x1024 --- = 28027
> ...


----------



## Scrizz (May 30, 2008)

here's mine


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 30, 2008)

Here's mine.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 30, 2008)

I remember this...there is a score list somewhere of the AMD939's and early AM2's int the AMD OC club.

Havent run it since then tho...lol


----------



## erocker (May 30, 2008)

I'll have to give it a try!  Looks like AGP has the performance crown at the moment!


----------

